# Rockin the bluegies!



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

AEP lakes pay off again!









Top left corner fish close up. 10.5 inch fish Ohio qualifier.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Damn, that is a nice Bull. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice!

Amazing the color difference between each fish. I love that.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Great batch! some bigguns in there!


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice job!!! Now all ya need is a cold beer and you're all set!!lol


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

those are some nice pics


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Mmm, fish fry!


----------

